# Best day yet part 2 !! - catfish



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Remember the trot line that I mentioned checking Saturday morning? I baited it with shad and cut bait Friday afternoon, but only had one two pound blue and a fat gar. When I checked it, all the shad were gone with about 6 old water logged pieces of cut bait left on it, I was gonna bait it Saturday afternoon but didn't. Wanted to just leave the dern thing but knew that wasn't right so out to the river I go his morning and lo and behold I start feeling fish on this thing!! I was only going to get it out of the water, but thank goodness I had the net. 2 blue cats, 2 flatheads, and two spoonbills that had tangled the bottom 3rd of the line into an AWEFUL mess. Spoonbills release. Cleaning these jokers was like cleaning a deer but lots of beautiful meat. Grilling flat head right now!! Moral is don't give up on six pieces of waterlogged cut bait!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good to get those kind of surprises.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a new love...... grilled flathead!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. I started baiting 1 trotline along with my bush hooks. You don't always have to use live bait to catch flatheads.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I have a new love...... grilled flathead!!


how you cook it, I just had some baked flathead in butter&garlic it was good but still not as good as scamp,or gag.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Grill that belly meat off a big yellow cat and catch and release will never happen for you again. I'm heading up for 3 days right now. Maybe they will bite good!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Grill that belly meat off a big yellow cat and catch and release will never happen for you again. I'm heading up for 3 days right now. Maybe they will bite good!


I think the front got 'em in a bitin' mood, and catch & release has only happened for me about *twice in 50 years, but I got close yesterday!

*NOTE - I have nothing against catch & release and I encourage ALL of you to practice this important & useful fish management tool!:thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Methinks you have built a cabin in paradise ... and you haven't even tapped into the carp yet.


----------

